# Happy Birthday Addie!



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Birthday Addie!     Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Zhizara

Happy Birthday, dear lady!


----------



## pacanis

Happy Birthday.
[insert picture of cake here]


----------



## GB

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jennyema

Happy birthday, miss a!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday, sweet Addie! Enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Addie!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday Addie!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday to You !!


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy birthday, Addie!


----------



## bethzaring

Happy Birthday Addie. Try to make it a good one!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie, wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Somebunny

Happy Birthday Addie!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, Addie!


----------



## Josie1945

Angels for You
I know I am late, but I hope you 
had a awesome Birthday.

Josie


----------



## Addie

Thank you all. I did have a great birthday week. A sizable amount of cash, (which is a good thing. I don't have room for anything else in this apartment.) Dragon, lunch out with my daughter and her husband, flowers galore, lots of balloons, a great party, ( I slept around the clock after.) seeing the whole family together and not killing each other, and on and on along with well wishes from DC friends.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie, 
Would just like to add my Best Wishes to you as well.
I know I'm new here but reading all the posts with your comments, advice and memories makes me know you are special.
I'm glad you had a good time - you certainly deserve it!


----------



## CatPat

I'm so sorry I missed this! Happy late birthday!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I'm so sorry I missed this! Happy late birthday!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thank you Cat. I too now have a tiara.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Addie,
> Would just like to add my Best Wishes to you as well.
> I know I'm new here but reading all the posts with your comments, advice and memories makes me know you are special.
> I'm glad you had a good time - you certainly deserve it!



Thank you dragnlaw.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Happy B Day Addie!!!!


----------



## Mad Cook

Many Happy Returns of the Day, Addie.


----------



## Addie

Thank you RB and MC. My favorite type of cake. No calories. I know. I tried to lick my screen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Next you will tell us you need screen wipes for Easter...


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Thank you Cat. I too now have a tiara.



You have a tiara? Oh how wonderful! Who made it? What does it look like? What stones are in it? Can you give a picture of this?

I'll never forget when I turned 18 and I wore one of our tiaras to my debut social party! They are heavy, yes? Did it give you a headache? 

Is it a family tiara or one made for you? Oh this is very exciting!

Mamma and Papa said they will have one made for me someday when I marry.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> You have a tiara? Oh how wonderful! Who made it? What does it look like? What stones are in it? Can you give a picture of this?
> 
> I'll never forget when I turned 18 and I wore one of our tiaras to my debut social party! They are heavy, yes? Did it give you a headache?
> 
> Is it a family tiara or one made for you? Oh this is very exciting!
> 
> Mamma and Papa said they will have one made for me someday when I marry.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I did post a picture of it. I think on Stray Thoughts for What Are You Doing. I posted it on Tuesday. 

My daughter bought it at the Swaroski Store over at the Prudential Center. That is part of Boston's Rodeo Drive for those with tons of money. It has Swaroski crystals and is sterling silver. It is small, but I love it anyhow.


----------



## Addie

And the birthday week continues. My daughter just came over with my belated birthday present. It is the whole collection of songs of the 50's and 60's with the original artists. She made the comment that she remembers me singing along with the radio as I was doing my housework. She was surprised that I always knew all the words to all the songs. One time one of my girlfriends came over to our house. A song was on and we started to dance as if we were teenagers again. She has never forgotten that episode. I think she got this present not only for me but for her memories of me when I was younger. Right now they are playing on my computer while I am sitting here.


----------



## Somebunny

Gah!  Did I miss your birthday too? Happy belated birthday wishes Addie!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Gah!  Did I miss your birthday too? Happy belated birthday wishes Addie!
> View attachment 20977



Thanks SB. I just love Maxine. She always says just what she thinks and is right on!


----------



## Somebunny

Hah!  Addie, I remembered that you like
Maxine!  She does kind of remind me of you or Visa Versa!  Lol!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Hah!  Addie, I remembered that you like
> Maxine!  She does kind of remind me of you or Visa Versa!  Lol!



We do kind of look alike.

I haven't been in my bedroom all day. While I was sleeping this morning, Spike dropped by and left a pack of cigarettes for me. Underneath it was a narrow green envelope. Much to my surprise was a $25 gift certificate for Amazon. It was from his late wife's cousin. What a pleasant surprise. And the birthday week just keep rolling along.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> And the birthday week continues. My daughter just came over with my belated birthday present. It is the whole collection of songs of the 50's and 60's with the original artists. She made the comment that she remembers me singing along with the radio as I was doing my housework.....


 
What a thoughtful and nice gift, Addie.


----------



## tinlizzie

Hoo Boy!  I'm missing birthdays right and left -

So, a very belated birthday wish to you, Addie.  Sounds like you made out like a bandit.

And a belated birthday wish to Dawluver, too, just not as belated.

Wishes for a wonderful year for you both (and anyone else I've missed).

When the weather's good down here, you'll find us gardeners out playing in the dirt for as long as possible, and missing stuff.  I'll come back in when monsoon season arrives.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Hoo Boy!  I'm missing birthdays right and left -
> 
> So, a very belated birthday wish to you, Addie.  Sounds like you made out like a bandit.
> 
> And a belated birthday wish to Dawluver, too, just not as belated.
> 
> Wishes for a wonderful year for you both (and anyone else I've missed).
> 
> When the weather's good down here, you'll find us gardeners out playing in the dirt for as long as possible, and missing stuff.  I'll come back in when monsoon season arrives.



My theory...Gardener's are just older kids who still like to play in the mud and dirt.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Hoo Boy!  I'm missing birthdays right and left -
> 
> So, a very belated birthday wish to you, Addie.  Sounds like you made out like a bandit.
> 
> And a belated birthday wish to Dawluver, too, just not as belated.
> 
> Wishes for a wonderful year for you both (and anyone else I've missed).
> 
> When the weather's good down here, you'll find us gardeners out playing in the dirt for as long as possible, and missing stuff.  I'll come back in when monsoon season arrives.



Thank you tinlizzie. The birthday presents just keep coming.


----------

